# Premillennialism (Prewrath)



## JM (Nov 20, 2020)

The PreWrath view seems to be gaining popularity among Baptists who leave PreTribulationalism. A simple introduction to the position is presented below and in the following videos found on his channel. 






Yours in the Lord, 

jm


----------

